# Cams Inverts



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, noticed i didnt have my own pic 'gallery'/Thread
Thought you might appreciate seeing some of my collection: victory:.

I dont really have as big a collection as once, but really nenjoy the species i keep.

First off i made a few enclosures last year some time, designed with certain species in mind.

Cyriopagopus blue








/

















Scolopenda subspinipes









I can explain how its done if you are curious


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Took these today of my adult T blondi.
All it took was my breath for her to charge out of her burrow, lol

























This is my T apophysis Adult female
was sold as a male, but matured into a female only a few weeks ago, hungry as ever!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

T blondi









Pamphobeteus 'South Equador II'









T apophysis (could do with a redesign)









Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green bottle blue)


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

nice pics mate, lovely enclosures


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

your enclosures are well smart mate


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Yep, have to agree, really well thought-out naturalistic vivs...


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Love the tanks, the webbing on the GBB is amazing.


----------



## linklee (Aug 18, 2007)

awsome set ups mate!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens









Grammastola rosea RCF MM









The Pamphos have strengthened up a bit since their molt so a bit more photogenic

Mature male


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Those set ups are spot on. You have gone to some lengths to make them as natural as can be, a big well done!
As for the T's, well yeah they look amazing but i wouldn't have any for love nor money!! Anything but spiders!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

fantastic setups and gorgeous t's

these have given me some great inspiration
:grin1:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow! Those are the best vivs i have evr seen fro T's and some first class T's too! especially the blondi!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.
This pic is fr Becky, to my suprise my big female Pampho has just molted, shes smaller than i thought she was but still... lol








Shes grown some too


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

you really do have some amazing setups and spiders!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Cyriopagopus 'Blue'









pre








mid









post


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Stromatopelma calceata

















Sub adult female Heterometrus swammerdami


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Male H swammerdami

















Heterometrus cyaneus


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Cithariscius crawshayi









scolopendra subspinipes









Mature male Theraphosa apophysis










MAture male G rosea


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow, what a great collection and some really good pics, i love looking at peoples spiders but dont think id have one myself though.
cheers,
Mark.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Lol, your missing out then! hehe










I slightly restyled my Scolo subspinipes home when he found that he could push the lid off!! o.0. Caght him squeezing out, lol









An old pic of Rodney, my red knee


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Great pics mate 

Your GBB certainly has been busy :lol2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Took a few of my mature male H swammerdami outside to day...
Heres the results


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Monocentropus balfouri - The single most camera shy spider i own...hich is a shame considing the damn price of the bugger


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

been a while since i remembered i opend this thread.

Few more pics though

P auratus


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Monocentropus balfouri









G rosea

















G aureostriata


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Scolopendra 'tigerlegs'
















Scolopendra 'tigerlegs - patternless'









Ethmostigmus trigonopodus









RIP
Scolopendra subspinipes 'de haani - China'


----------



## cjwales (Mar 26, 2008)

Again Cam 

am in awe

Great photos & great collection !!!!!!!!!


Cheers

Chris


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

cheers Chris!:2thumb:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Cracking set ups :2thumb:

Some seriously impressive webbing from the GBB!

And the purple pamphos! They are just beautiful! :flrt:

I am really liking the H. Swammerdamis, gorgeous chunky big things!

(edit: could you please make your last pics a bit smaller as they are way bigger than my screen  )


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Is your T.Blondi in a 45cm cubed exo? I'm looking at getting one but didn't think a tank that size would be big enough?


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

_simon_ said:


> Is your T.Blondi in a 45cm cubed exo? I'm looking at getting one but didn't think a tank that size would be big enough?


Theraphosa blondi, Theraphosa apophysis, and a Pamphobeteus 'SEII' in the exo tanks 2 of which have sacs so they cant be that bad:2thumb:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Phormictopus 'purple'
before








after









Drab looking thing:whistling2:










Archimandrita tesselata - showing skull on the head plate.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Loving the set ups there...got me all creative for setting up my new tank tomorrow for my up coming arrival :notworthy: 

Any tips on what branches/sticks i can use in a blondi's tank or is it best to get ready made ones from a petshop??

Bit off topic but how do you get such good quality, clear pictures like that so close up?


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> Loving the set ups there...got me all creative for setting up my new tank tomorrow for my up coming arrival :notworthy:
> 
> Any tips on what branches/sticks i can use in a blondi's tank or is it best to get ready made ones from a petshop??
> 
> Bit off topic but how do you get such good quality, clear pictures like that so close up?


err, i generally use stuff i find locally, but you just need to ensure the spider cant get hurt in anyway by it.
means cooking it too.. kills most micro-organisms
just use a decent camera, lol take the photo whilst trying to kep the camera stable with no movement. I use my mates camera for many of the recent pics..its a D400. with a macro lens


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

you got some good looking spids there in very nice enclosures!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Old C crawshayi


my M balforuis newly designed home


G aueriostriata


G rosea










My Heterometrus cyaneus trio

These things are teeny and havent molted in the year iv had them, could be mature? either wy theyr soppy as hell and never particularly good eaters


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Love the pics of your pedes cam, how long till my little subspinipes pedeling looks like one of those beasts? Honestly, it is the coolest invert ive ever kept-watching a little pedeling grab a whopping great bluebottle in mid-air is very impressive to say the least! Whenever people come round the house, they all have to see the youtube video of one eating a mouse they either love it or they hate it, either suits me!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, personally im not keen on the vids, but nvm..
The video i do like, is about Scolopendra gigantea, in the wild they are known to climb to the roof of caves, and hang wating. They actually support themselves on the rockface with only 8-14 legs providing ample security. They catch and eat bats, due to the bite, the bats dead within a second.. amazing.

How big are yours? id say 2 years or so to 6-7inch, 3 or 4 to beyond, depending on what locality you have.
theyr very foracious inverts for sure:lol2:


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

vwuah  gorgeous spidars and very purdy enclosures.

I may copy them slightly for when my G rosea gets bigger, and when i have enough money to buy a new tank for it *un-sexed as of yet*

But if i were to be cheeky could you possibly take a picture of your G. rosea's tank just so i get a general idea of what set up they need:whistling2: you dont have to of course just wondering


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> Well, personally im not keen on the vids, but nvm..
> The video i do like, is about Scolopendra gigantea, in the wild they are known to climb to the roof of caves, and hang wating. They actually support themselves on the rockface with only 8-14 legs providing ample security. They catch and eat bats, due to the bite, the bats dead within a second.. amazing.
> 
> How big are yours? id say 2 years or so to 6-7inch, 3 or 4 to beyond, depending on what locality you have.
> theyr very foracious inverts for sure:lol2:



That is impressive! I like s.gigantea, i think the feather tails(?) are prettycool too. I think the vids are out of order on the mice, obviously filmed by some gun toting *******(as are many such vids on you tube, mice being the main 'prop'), but it is a good example of their full size and predatory capabilities. Mine is about an inch and a half, not easy to measure.
not sure about the locality, I got it from virginia cheeseman, but she didnt know which subspecies it is. How long do subspinipese live, I read that the larger pedes reach 7 years?!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

cazzie said:


> vwuah  gorgeous spidars and very purdy enclosures.
> 
> I may copy them slightly for when my G rosea gets bigger, and when i have enough money to buy a new tank for it *un-sexed as of yet*
> 
> But if i were to be cheeky could you possibly take a picture of your G. rosea's tank just so i get a general idea of what set up they need:whistling2: you dont have to of course just wondering


fraid no pics of the enclosure at the moment, i borrow mymates camera for the pics so il try to remember to take some next time for ya, its very simple


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW! Mate, those are some seriously awesome looking setups. Nice work! Not really a big invert fan but some of yours are stunning!


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Great set ups and gorgeous healthy T's :no1:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

cheers guys will update this thread when more pics can be added.
Need my own camera tho


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> fraid no pics of the enclosure at the moment, i borrow mymates camera for the pics so il try to remember to take some next time for ya, its very simple


All good sweet pea its nothing important : victory:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Ethmostigmus freshly molted










Scolopendra subspinipes 'Thai'









Gromphadorhina sp. , G portentosa , P vonwerebeki









S inexpectata











P 'South equador II' Eggs









Just an update


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Been a while since getting online so i thought id post up some recent pics of my fresh molt T blondi in her glory, my T apophysis has molted for the first time in 2 years very recently, shes not shown herself yet though im afraid, lol
Both T blondi and T apophysis measured 9.5inch legspans on the molt, would be interesting to know the size now, hehe


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

How did you do the T Blondi set up? Absolutely magnificent!
Same with your Ts!


----------



## Rex_Grrrr (Aug 1, 2008)

you have some really cool tarantulas an your setups are amazing


----------

